# Chrissy Teigen And John Legend Are Having A Girl!



## kozykitten (25 Dez. 2015)

Dreamboat couple Chrissy Teigen and John Legend are expecting a baby girl.
Teigen revealed the news in an Instagram post on Wednesday, alongside a photo of her covering Vogue Thailand.
"Special to me for so many reasons," she wrote of the shot. "one being I am SO PROUD to be Thai, so excited to have shot a Vogue cover (a dream of course) annnnd a couple minutes after this shot, John and I learned we were having our little baby girl!"


----------

